
Show HN: Hacker Answers – an anonymous Q&A website for programmers - Elect2
https://www.hackeranswers.com
======
Elect2
Sometimes when I was asking HN I concerned if it is a good question, and am I
posting the question in the right place. So I created this Q&A site. Here you
can ask ANYTHING, as long as you are a programmer, and knowing you are asking
programmers. You can post without login, or login with Github( so that you can
edit/delete your own posts). In either way, your posts are anonymous.

